# Too Adventurous Chick



## bearshouse (8 mo ago)

Just started raising my first flock and one of them has started demonstrating a lot of bold qualities. She always tries new things first and helps the other chicks (which I love), but she keeps trying to do things that aren’t safe fire her to and I have to run after her. Is there any way to help her relax a little before she goes gallivanting off or is it just something I have to get used to?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You probably have to get used to it. In the long run this is liable to be a favorite for being curious and following you around watching everything you do.


----------

